# Should I machine polish a new car?



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

I take delivery of a new car in 10 weeks and I was planning of polishing the entire car with my DA with black pad and Menzerna 85RD.

Is this a good idea?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, why not?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You could look at it this way the newer the car in theory the less defects but thats debatable but if you do take care of the defects from the start you just then employing good wash routine and wax or sealants its easier to keep on top of it.

Yeah go for it...:thumb:


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. Do you think my choice of polish is correct?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Black pads are really for glazes etc.


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

james_death said:


> Black pads are really for glazes etc.


What pad would you recommend?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

qualar said:


> What pad would you recommend?


Ive only ever used CG Hex-logic pads but the next one down from black is a white one,then orange :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

james_death said:


> Black pads are really for glazes etc.


Flexipads black pad is to use with a finishing polish. You can use with a glaze, but the glaze one in Flexipads is blue.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use finishing polish on black tbh. Works fine


----------



## Essex-keith (Oct 31, 2013)

I do a lot of brand new cars, most will have defects in the paint, but each car is different, and therefore needs to be checked. what always amazes me with new cars is the level of contaminates in the paint, at the least a clay


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Essex-keith said:


> I do a lot of brand new cars, most will have defects in the paint, but each car is different, and therefore needs to be checked. what always amazes me with new cars is the level of contaminates in the paint, at the least a clay


I will be claying and doing fallout removal; however, I have been told by the dealer that Jaguar coat the car in a type of Vaselene when it leaves the factory that is removed at the dealership. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

qualar said:


> I will be claying and doing fallout removal; however, I have been told by the dealer that Jaguar coat the car in a type of Vaselene when it leaves the factory that is removed at the dealership. Not sure how true that is.


Who, what and how that coating is removed is where some dealer swirls/marks will be put into the paint possibly.

I machined our new RS Clio after a full decon, I used a polishing pad with AF Revitalise final step (polish) 5 or 6 weeks ago as the paint was very very good, no swirls to the naked eye that I've seen, it was then hit yesterday with AF Rejuvenate (this is fantastic at cleaning the paint) on the DAS6 before I applied a coat of Illusion.


----------

